
Ask HN: How to transfer a peruvian domain name away from punto.pe? - flyGuyOnTheSly
Hopefully someone here will have done this before and can lend a hand?<p>I have owned a .pe domain name for close to 10 years which I bought from punto.pe originally... and the low quality of their website is starting to worry me... (It hasn&#x27;t been updated since I purchased the domain 10 years ago, and it was a poor quality website already).<p>I have translated numerous sections of the control panel and I cannot seem to find anything regarding transferring away from punto.pe<p>It seems as though I can only transfer the domain to another punto.pe customer, but that doesn&#x27;t seem right, does it?
======
designnomad
According to domcomp.com you may be able to transfer it to several others:
[https://www.domcomp.com/tld/pe](https://www.domcomp.com/tld/pe)

(Like NameCheap:
[https://affiliate.namecheap.com/?affId=1189](https://affiliate.namecheap.com/?affId=1189)
[*Referral link!])

~~~
gesman
If namecheap supports .pe - this is probably safe bet.

~~~
flyGuyOnTheSly
Namecheap does indeed support .pe, I just can't figure out how to get the
authorization code sent from punto.pe to allow me to transfer it.

Thanks for both of your comments, though!

